# how do I join together multiple 'real media' files?



## tommyfrog (Nov 7, 2004)

just as the title says......anybody?


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 7, 2004)

Do you have the program called "Real Producer"? You might be able to do it with that.

I know if you had the separate movie files you could use iMovie to put them together.


----------



## rubaiyat (Dec 6, 2004)

Movie or Audio? 

You didn't say how you had captured them as they are streaming files.

If it is Audio I use Audio HiJack Pro, a lovely program, save them as MP3s and concatanate them in MP3 Trimmer.


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 6, 2004)

If they are streaming files you might have a hard time capturing them. You need to have the original working files in order to do anything with them.


----------



## brianleahy (Dec 6, 2004)

Furthermore, I think that RealPlayer is the only "Real" app that's been ported to OS X.  

I don't think there is any native-RealMedia authoring/editing software available for OS X.


----------



## grobbins (Dec 6, 2004)

There are tools for appending RealMedia files, but no easy choices.

Real does have a program for simple editing and appending like this, called RealMedia Editor.  But it has not been updated in several years; the last Mac version was for Mac OS 8/9, and it was part of the paid RealProducer Plus download, not the free RealProducer Basic program.

The underlying software for creating and editing RealMedia files, the Producer SDK, is available for Mac OS X from the HelixCommunity site, but it is not an end-user application; it requires installing the SDK software and using the SDK commands from a terminal window. The SDK is primarily intended for use by commercial applications like Avid Xpress.

Real does provide a free QuickTime export component for converting files in QuickTime-compatible formats to RealMedia. That does not allow for editing or appending of existing RealMedia files, however. The export component is available by choosing Create RealMedia from RealPlayer 10 for Mac OS X's Help menu.


----------



## JeffCGD (Dec 10, 2004)

Real has a native Mac OSX encoder/exporter available that may be able to fit your need. You need Quicktime Pro though. Link seems to be missing from Versiontracker and Macupdate now, but here's link I dug up.
http://software-dl.real.com/free/Real_10_Export.dmg


----------



## JeffCGD (Dec 10, 2004)

Whoops! Here's the easy link.
http://www.realnetworks.com/products/realexport/index.html


----------



## JeffCGD (Dec 10, 2004)

Whoops! Here's the easy link.
http://www.realnetworks.com/products/realexport/index.html

Seems you can also export from realplayer 10 now(?)


----------



## grobbins (Dec 10, 2004)

JeffCGD said:
			
		

> Seems you can also export from realplayer 10 now(?)



You can use the exported from within RealPlayer 10; just open a QuickTime-compatible file in RealPlayer, then choose Export from RealPlayer's File menu. 

The exporter does not include any feature for appending files, though, nor can it create rm files from other rm files.


----------



## fryke (Dec 11, 2004)

I'd say that user has long left macosx.com. ... So without a 'real' question and him being gone, I don't think we can really help him...


----------

